# Wood duck recipes



## Bowhunter24 (Dec 23, 2006)

well lets here guys, what are some of ur fav ways of cooking up woodies??


----------



## jay sullivent (Dec 23, 2006)

cut the breast meat into nuggets and deep fry it in seafood batter.


----------



## Bowhunter24 (Dec 31, 2006)

bump


----------



## jedisme (Dec 31, 2006)

ahhhh....my favorite is Cut breasts into 1 1/2" chunks and soak overnight in Zesty Italian.
get some temperos peppers or peperoncinnis peppers deseed'em.
wrap the meat in the pepper then wrap some bacon on them put'em on some scewers grill'em on medium.
mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm.....  good eatin right there!


----------



## rapid fire (Dec 31, 2006)

Slice 1/2" strips, place on jalapeno piece, top with onion slice, wrap in bacon and pin with tooth picks, soak in dales for 1hr. and grill.  Just ate a panful last night.


----------



## jedisme (Dec 31, 2006)

rapid fire said:


> Slice 1/2" strips, place on jalapeno piece, top with onion slice, wrap in bacon and pin with tooth picks, soak in dales for 1hr. and grill.  Just ate a panful last night.



that sounds good! i gonna try that.


----------



## CuppedWings (Dec 31, 2006)

-Marinate your filets in Zesty Italian dressing
-Slice red bell pepper into 1/4 or 1/3
-Smear minced garlic on inside of each pepper slice
-Place one duck filet on each pepper
-Top with bacon and skewer with toothpicks on either end
-Grill bacon side down for 10 mins, flip for about 5
.....perfect with a good wine


----------



## Bowhunter24 (Jan 1, 2007)

now those sound good right there, thanks guys, keep em coming


----------



## Booner Killa (Jan 1, 2007)

Breast em out (don't forget the tenderloins) and wrap them in bacon after they have soaked for a few hrs in salt water to draw the blood out. When you get them wrapped in bacon marinate em in Italian dressing (their best if they marinate over night). Put em on the grill cooking them on low heat. You can bet when the bacon is cooked their almost ready and when they are almost ready, slip a piece of pepperjack cheese on the top and let it melt on top of em. The main mistake is overcooking them. You want em medium rare-medium (just make sure their is no blood coming out of em) and eat them with wild rice. The best recipe I've ever had hands down.


----------



## CuppedWings (Jan 3, 2007)

^^ Is it better to soak them in salt water first to draw out the blood? Does that reduce the gamey flavor? I've always just tossed them right into the marinade, but am up for helpful hints and suggestions....


----------



## Redman (Jan 3, 2007)

I soak for 2 or three days,cut breast into strips marinade in lowlerys cajuin jerk,batter in flower and fry. When done pour more lowlerys use as a dip.

Another recipie that I have-same process about soaking ant cutting,Marinade and buy one of those fajita mixes and make duck fajitas.


----------



## Booner Killa (Jan 4, 2007)

Oh yea, I'd definitely soak em. I'm sure it will help with the gamey flavor. They don't taste gamey at all after you soak em in salt water.


----------



## Bell_Man (Jan 4, 2007)

1. Brown red onions & minced garlic in EVOO and butter.
2. Salt breast and cover with cracked black pepper.
3. Remove Onions & garlic from pan and deglaze pan with marsal cooking wine.
4.Remove wine and bits from pan, add a little more EVOO and butter and fry breast for 3-4 min on each side.
5. Pour onions,garlic,wine and bits on top of breast and cook for 2-min.
6.Enjoy


----------



## Geeseman (Jan 4, 2007)

Salt water first for a couple days, changing the water every 24 hours, then 24 hours in buttermilk. This gives them a nice taste or then immediately freeze and your ready to cook when thawed.

slice in thin strips,drink adult beverage, put in paper bag with Cajun fish batter, drink adult beverage, shake well, drink adult beverage, fry to a golden brown and drink more adult beverages. Use Ranch dressing or Tabassco and melted butter as a dipping sauce or if your lucky some homemade Jalepeno Jelly......


----------



## muddy_feet (Jan 4, 2007)

soak in mar for min of 24 hours
                   tried every type, my fav is some dales, black     pepper, ginger/sesame, lemon pepper
slice open breast to make a pocket
add garlic, onions, bellpepper or anything else to pocket
double wrap in bacon
cook to whatever you like


another
soak in salt water till blood is gone
take out and dry the breast
soak in mustard
flour then fry like chicken strips
serve with ranch


----------



## Bill Brown (Jan 4, 2007)

*Duck Recipies*

To make a casserole of them:

Take 1 big duck, or two wood ducks, or one goose breat filets & boil in seasoned water (salt pepper, onions etc.) until the meat falls off the bone, let cool and seperate the meat. 

Add :
one pound of cooked bulk sausage, 
one cup of cooked wild rice
One can of Cream of Mushroom soup, undiluted
one small can of sliced mushrooms
one cup of buttered bread crumbs

Fold ingredients together and cook at 375F for 45 minutes, for people that don't usually like the taste it will suprise them.


----------

